

Time to Get Rejected - kfalter
http://tumblr.com/ZALOUxD7jAc5

======
badclient
I see this advice every now and then and always feel like it's missing a
critical addendum:

 _if you are only getting rejected for a long period of time, be sure to take
a step back occasionally to spot any glaring mistakes you are making in your
approach_

Because as much as getting rejected can help you grow a pair, if you keep
doing the same thing again and again without building on the feedback you
receive, rejection _can_ do more harm than good.

~~~
kfalter
Totally agree with this. Feedback is the most important thing. I think the
principle of this is simply to get out of your comfort zone, which may mean
rejection (which may mean a learning opportunity).

------
code_duck
Hey, works for relationships too. Smart people often don't have it the easiest
in society, and can tend towards too much reticence and inhibition. You can't
get accepted if you don't try. The important thing is that you learn from your
non-successes, maintain a positive attitude and more than anything, keep
trying.

